# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Duke zgjidhur paradoksin më të madh të evolucionit

## miushi

Teoria e Darwin'it (shqip. Darvinit) mbi përzgjedhjen natyrore nuk ka qenë kurrë shumë e mirë për të shpjeguar risinë apo kompleksitetin e organizmave të gjallë. Sidoqoftë, një teori e re e "variacionit të lehtësuar", premton të mbushë të çarat.

Marc Kirschner (shqip. Mark Kirshner) themeluesi si dhe mbajtësi i postit drejtues të fakultetit të biologjisë së sistemeve në Harvard Medical School (Shkollën Mjekësore të Harvardit) dhe John Gerhart (shqip. Xhon Gerhart), një profesor në shkollën e lartë për studime pasuniversitare në University of California at Berkeley (Universitetin e Kalifornisë në Berkeley, shqip. Berkëli), që të dy në ShBA, kanë qenë prej kohësh të shqetësuar nga një paradoks në teorinë e Darwin'it mbi përzgjedhjen natyrore, të cilën krijimistët dhe ithtarët e Dizenjos Inteligjente (Intelligent Design) e kanë përdorur për të hedhur dyshime mbi evolucionin si të tërë: Si është e mundur që ky kompleksitet ka evoluuar nga shtimi i ndryshesave të vockla, si ç'thuhet të rastësishme ?


Përgjigja, të paktën e pjesshme, është se ndryshimet nuk janë aq të rastësishme sa duken. "Ndonëse shkenca ka treguar se ndryshesa gjenetike është e rastësishme, ndryshesa fenotipike nuk mund të jetë e rastësishme - sepse mund të ndryshohet vetëm ajo që tashmë ekziston" thotë Kirschner."Nuk ka kërbishtorë me gjashtë gjymtyrë, ndonjë farë mekanizmi kufizon numrin e gjymtyrëve në katër, dhe atë të gishtave në pesë. Prapëseprapë nuk mund të thuhet se këto kufizime janë shumë shtrënguese duke nxjerrë gjithçka që nga pendën e notimit të balenës deri te dorën e Artur Rubenstein'it".

Shtrëngesa e ndryshesës fenotipike, "në vend që të kufizojë, mundëson me të madhe ndryshimin evolucionar," tha Kirschner.

Si dokumentacion, Kirschner nisi të përshkruajë dy shtigjet e ndryshme që biologjia po merrte përreth kohës së botimit të The Origin of Species (shqip Prejardhja e Llojeve) të Darwin'it: magjepsja me variacionin që çoi tek kopshtet zoologjike dhe muzeumet e historisë së natyrës të fundit të shekullit të 19-të dhe fillimit të shekullit të 20-të; dhe ndërgjegjësimin e njëkohshëm, me zhvillimin e biologjisë së qelizave dhe embriologjisë, se shumë nga jeta nuk është e karakterizuar nga ndryshimet, por nga ngjasimet.

Tradicionalisht, tha Kirschner, biologët e kanë krahasuar jetën me një kokël argjile modelimi, "jashtëzakonisht plastike, dhe e aftë - në sajë të prurjeve të shumë ndryshimeve të vogla - të marrë cilindo drejtim." Por kjo është një metaforë e gabuar. Në të vërtetë, jeta është më tepër si një grupazh blloqesh legoje. Ashtu si me legot, blloqet themelore ndërtuese në biologji janë të ngurtë dhe fare të ngjashëm me njëri-tjetrin, por "një variacion i gjerë strukturash mund të ngrihen nga pjesë të ngjashme."

Një mënyrë tjetër për të parë këtë është përfytyrosh të përpiqesh të bësh një majmun të shkruajë fjalën "MAJMUN". Këtë mund ta bësh duke i dhënë majmunit një laps dhe një letër, por nuk do të funksiononte kurrë - e gjitha që mund të merrje prej tij do të ishin disa "vija dhe gërvishtje". Por nëse do t'i jepnim një makinë shkrimi, atëherë mund të mbërrije diku. Do të merrte shumë kohë, rreth dhjetë vjet duke shtypur me ritmin e një shtypje taste për sekondë njëzet e katër orë në ditë, por majmuni do të mundej përfundimisht të shtypte të gjashtë germat në radhitjen e duhur, pasi që makina e shkrimit kufizon rezultatet e veprimeve të tij fizike - gjithnjë germa në vend të shkarravitje-gërvishtjeve. Germat kanë të paktën një gjasë të jenë të dobishme, pjesa më e madhe e gërvishtjeve të lapsit jo.

Nëse, në vend të një makine shkrimi, majmuni do të qëllonte mbi tastierën e një kompjuteri të programuar me një korrigjues automatik të drejtshkrimit, koha që do t'i merrte atij të nxirrte fjalën "MAJMUN" do të pakësohej me themel, prej dhjetë vjetësh në mbas gjase më pak se një ditë të vetme. "Më shumë shtrëngim është baras me përfundime më të dobishme," tha Kirschner. 

Gjithçka është tek koordinimi
Thelbi i sa më sipër është se diçka e ngjashme duket të veprojë në natyrë. Variacioni i lehtësuar vepron si ai korrigjuesi automatik i drejtshkrimit në kompjuter, duke çuar tek "një koordinim procesesh të konservuara të cilat janë shumë të afta për t'u përshtatur dhe të lehta në rrethana që kërkojnë ndryshim".

Këqyr evolucionin e gjymtyrëve. Ndër kërbishtorë, thotë Kirschner, gjymtyrët mund të jenë "aq të ndryshuar sa  flatrat e një albatrosi, thundrat e një antilope, dhe kthetrat e një tigri." Si mund të evoluonte një mori e tillë nga variacione të vogla e të rastësishme ? Duke pasur njëfarë logjike në variacion, thotë Kirschner, diçka "gjeniale, të thjeshtë dhe që fal."

Kompleksiteti në organizmat shumëqelizorë - ndryshimet dhe përsosja e formës së sqepit, pigmentimit, strukturës së nofullës, formimit të gjymtyrëve - mund të shpjegohet, thotë ai, përmes forcave të përfshira në "ndryshimin e kohës dhe shtrirjes së një procesi më tepër se sa në krijimin e një procesi të ri. Forcat janë ato që janë zbuluar kohët e fundit në fushën e biologjisë molekulare, si në frenimin e prapaveprimit të gjeneve, dhe në fushën e biologjisë së zhvillimit, si në morfogjenezën e indeve. Ato ndihmojnë për të shpjeguar faktin befasues që gjenoma njerëzore nuk është shumë më e madhe se gjenoma e një bretkose apo e një mize frutash. Ndryshimet e mëdha midis këtyre organizmave nuk shpjegohen me numrin e gjeneve por nga si këto janë formuluar.

"Në organizmat shumëqelizorë, ca gjene të njëjta përdoren në ndërvarësi të ndryshme. Organizmi e ka çliruar veten nga ndonjë kërkesë që çdo gjen të duhej të vepronte në të njëjtën mënyrë në cilindo rajon anatomik", thotë Kirschner. Për teorinë e evolucionit kjo do të thotë se ndonëse variacionet në gjene mund të jenë të vockla, ato mund të çojnë në ndryshime të mëdha në fenotip - dhe ndryshime të mëdha në pamjen dhe sjelljen e organizmave të ndërlikuar.

Kirschner thotë se kuptimi modern i zhvillimit embrional mund të ndihmojë në shpjegimin e sesi funksionon variacioni i lehtësuar. "Zhvillimi embrional është i mbushur me lloje qelizash që kanë mundësi dhe hapësira të shumëfishta zgjedhjeje, si kreshta nervore që mund të formojë kërce, nerv, dhe pigment. Kështu, ndryshimet në formën e sqepit, pigment apo strukturën e nofullës mund të ndodhin lehtë duke ndryshuar kohëzgjatjen dhe shtrirjen e një procesi më tepër se sa në krijimin e një procesi të ri" thotë ai. Me fjalë të tjera, gjeni vetë nuk ka nevojë të jetë i ndryshëm; ajo që ndryshon është koordinimi kohor ose pozicioni i formulimit të gjeneve.
Teoria e variacionit të lehtësuar, si ç'përvijohet në librin The Plausibility of Life: Resolving Darwin's Dilemma (shqip Gjasa e jetës: Duke zgjidhur dilemën e Darvinit) të Marc Kirschner dhe John Gerhart, është një mënyrë e re e strukturimit të dy shtyllave të teorisë së evolucionit të Darvinit, përzgjedhjes natyrore dhe gjenetikës, sipas Kirschner.

----------


## miushi

Formimi i jetës: Gara e armëve biologjike

Pas formave dhe ngjyrave të bukura të guaskave gjendet historia e sesi një grup kafshësh të quajtura butakë evoluuan në mënyrë që të mbijetonin. Shumëllojshmëria e gjerë e butakëve përfshin gocat e detit, stridhat, kërmijtë, midhjet, kallamarët dhe tetëkëmbëshat.



Guaska 
Fjala butak vjen nga fjala "butë", një përshkrim i mirë i trupave të tultë të këtij grupi. Natyrisht, në një oqean të mbushur me grabitqarë, një trup i butë hahet kollaj. Butakët e parë që zhvilluan një guall të fortë jo vetëm që arritën të mbijetonin por gjithashtu arritën të nisnin një betejë gjithnjë e në rritje, të vjetër 500 milionë vjeçare, midis atyre vetë dhe grabitqarëve të tyre.

Butakët kanë mbijetuar përmes mijëvjeçarëve duke pasur një plan trupor me aftësi jashtëzakonisht përshtatëse. Një shembull janë oklonjat (nautilusit) e sotshëm. Të parët e oklonjave evoluuan guaska pluskuese, një veçori që i lejoi ata të ngrihen nga fundi i detit dhe të bëhen grabitqarë notues të njohur si këmbëkokësa (cefalopodë). Para miliona vjetësh këta nautiloidë të mëdhenj mbizotëronin oqeanet. Sot, kanë mbetur vetëm disa lloje pasardhësish të tyre.
Ndërsa çdo brez luftonte kundër grabitqarësh gjithnjë e më të zgjuar si kërbishtorët, këmbëkokësit mblodhën gjithnjë e më tepër risi të stërholluara përgjatë evolucionit. Një përshtatje ishte në shpejtësinë. Në krijesa si kallamarët, guaska u bë më e vogël, u zhvendos brenda trupit dhe gati u zhduk. 

Një përshtatje tjetër u bë në fuqinë trunore. Tetëkëmbëshat dhe sepjet mendojnë, mësojnë dhe kundërveprojnë ne mjediset e tyre në mënyra të tilla në të cilat vetëm kërbishtorët mund t'ua kalojnë. Nëse ke një trup të butë pa zhguall në mes të oqeanit, është e qartë që të jesh i zgjuar është një strategji që ia vlen për të mbijetuar.

Të gjithë organizmat i nënshtrohen një gare armësh. Kemi bakteret dhe antibiotikët, kjo është një lloj gare armësh. Kemi guaska dhe grabitqarë guaska-thyes, kjo është një garë klasike armësh. Çdo gjë në biologji është në të vërtetë një garë armësh" thotë biologu i evolucionit Geerat Vermeij.

----------


## Borix

Faktikisht, teoria sintetike e evolucionit (Mayr et al.) e ka tejkaluar kete paradoks. Megjithate, edhe kjo postulate duket interesante.

----------


## miushi

Formimi i jetës: Nga uji në tokë

Para qindra milionë vjetësh, jeta kafshërore ishte e pranishme vetëm në oqeane. Pastaj, rreth 400 milionë vjet më parë, tragët fosilore na sugjerojnë se një kafshë e quajtur euripterid (eurypterid) la ujin për të ecur në tokë. Ndoshta po u ikte armiqve, ndoshta po kërkonte për ndonjë ushqim të kollajtë, ose ndoshta po kërkonte për një vend të sigurt ku të lëshonte vezët e saj.
Euripteridët ishin anëtarë të një grupi më të madh që do të pushtonte tokën herë pas here -- një grup i njohur si nyjorë (artropodë). Karakterizuar nga trupa të segmentuar, gjymtyrë të lidhura me kyçe dhe guall të fortë, nyjorët përbëjnë 80% të llojeve të kafshëve që jetojnë sot. Shumë prej tyre i njohim, si gaforret, karavidhet dhe natyrisht, kandrrat.

Paleontologjistët kanë zbuluar kohët e fundit se nyjorët pushtuan tokën jo një herë por shumë herë. Dëshmitë fosilore tregojnë se grupe të ndryshme të kandrrave, shumëkëmbëshave dhe njëqindkëmbëshave, merimangave dhe akrepave -- të gjithë zbritën vetë në breg në kohë të pangjashme.

Me shtojca të përshtatura për të ecur, marrë frymë, ndukur, ndjerë dhe së fundi fluturuar, nyjorët kanë arritur suksese mahnitëse në stere. Vërtetë, krijimi i fluturimit ishte një akt i shkëlqyeshëm heroik i nyjorëve të degës së kandrrave dhe ndoshta përshtatja më e rëndësishme që i lejoi ata të mbizotëronin përfundimisht çdo sistem të banueshëm ekologjik mbi Tokë.

I ndërtuar për të lëvizur

Në laboratorin e tij në Universitetin e Kalifornisë, Bërkli (University of California, Berkeley), biologu Robert Full përdor pajisje që shpesh zbatohen për të studiuar lëvizjen e atletëve të Lojërave Olimpike. Duke pasur për subjekt nyjorët në vend të atletëve Full ka vëzhguar se këto të parët janë mjeshtër në lëvizje. Ata vrapojnë me të shpejtë nëpër terrene të vështira, dhe disa lëvizin jashtëzakonisht shpejt. (Laboratori i tij zbuloi se kacabuni amerikan është njëri prej kandrrave me të shpejtë të botës.)

Pasi analizoi lëvizjet e këtyre kafshëve, Full zbuloi se plani trupor i nyjorit është i paracaktuar për lëvizje të frytshme dhe të ekuilibruara. Gjymtyrët e ndara në segmente të lidhura me kyçe shërbejnë si susta, mbajtëse dhe tronditjeshues për kafshën. Kur ecin apo vrapojnë, shumë nyjorë mbajnë tre këmbë në tokë njëherazi, gjë që i bën ata të jenë në mënyrë të posaçme të ekuilibruar. (Një stol tre-këmbësh nuk tundet kurrë).
Ai zbuloi gjithashtu se lëvizja kërkon shumë pak fuqi mendore, duke i lejuar sistemit të thjeshtë nervor të kësaj krijese aftësinë për t'u përqendruar në detyra më të ndërlikuara.
Full ka ndihmuar gjithashtu vizatuesit e filmit vizatimor A Bug's Life (Jetë kandrre) të Disney't (Diznit) t'i bëjnë lëvizjet e karaktereve të tyre të duken sa më të gjalla. Dhe inxhinierët kanë shfrytëzuar hulumtimet e Full'it për të ndërtuar robotë nënujorë që lëvizin si nyjorët.

----------


## miushi

Formimi i jetës: Gjuetari i parë

Mënyra më e mirë për të gjetur ushqim është të dalësh e të gjuash për të. Por që të gjuash duhet më parë të jesh në gjendje të lëvizësh përpara. Dhe që të lëvizësh përpara duhet zakonisht një kokë me organe shqisore dy e nga dy për të ditur se ku po shkon, kjo bashkëngjitur një trupi simetrik për të të çuar atje ku don.

Shkencëtarët besojnë se një kafshë e ngjashme me krimbin petashuq ishte krijesa e parë që zhvilloi një kokë, tru, shqisa çifte dhe një bisht, i pari që lëvizi përpara dhe kështu i pari që gjuajti për ushqim dhe për partner. Ky përparim i madh në formën trupore iu dhuroi këtyre krijesave përparësi të mëdha ndaj kafshëve të cilat nuk mund të bënin më tepër se të rrinin e të prisnin që ushqimi të pluskonte për tek to, si p.sh. sfungjerët dhe polipët, ose thjeshtë duke rrahur ujin pa planifikim në kërkim të ushqimit, si p.sh. kandili i detit.


Përfaqësuesit modernë të këtij kompozimi të lashtë udhëhapës janë krimbat petashuqë - një grup kafshësh të phylum Platyhelminthe. Ky grup i palavdëruar përfshin kafshë të tilla si planaria e ujërave të ëmbla, polikladët psikodelikë të detit dhe shiritat parazitë e krimbat parazitë të mëlçisë. Platihelmintët ndoshta nuk janë me famë por ato nuk janë aspak të rrallë. Sot jetojnë e ja çojnë mirë rreth 20 000 lloje krimbash petashuqë, në mjedise me ujë të ëmbël dhe të kripur si dhe në rrëza të tjera me lagështirë, si brenda kafshësh të tjera.


Fosile krimbash petashuqë

Fatmirësisht për shkencëtarin Whitey Hagadorn (shqip. Uiti Hegëdorn), tabani i detit i 540 milionë vjetëve më parë është hasur në malet Inyo (Inyo Mountains) në California (Kalifornia) të SHBA-së, midis parqeve kombëtare të Kings Canyon (Kings Kenjon = Gryka e Thiktë e Mbretit) dhe Death Valley (Deth Velli = Lugina e Vdekur). Hagadon kërkon për gjurmë të imëta në shkëmbinj, që mendon të jenë dëshmi e disa kafshëve të hershme që ishin në gjendje të bënin përpara -- kafshë të ngjashme me krimbat e sotëm petashuqë.

"Para rreth 565 milionë vjetësh ka pasur një farë revolucioni në planin trupor të kafshëve. Organizmat për herë të parë u bënë të afta për të lëvizur me pëlqimin e vet sipas një mënyre me synim të caktuar. Këtë e dimë pasi mund ta shohim në fosilet e gjurmëve të tyre. Duke parë këtë tragë, mund të themi me siguri që cilado qoftë ajo që e la atë, ka pasur aftësinë të zhvendosë fundërri. Përpara kësaj kohe, nuk ka pasur shumë gjëra që mund ta bënin këtë."

Nëse krimbi i lashtë e dinte se po lëvizte, Hagadon'i dhe shokët e tij shkencëtarë vijnë në përfundimin se atëherë ka shumë të ngjarë që ai kishte në zotërim një ballë apo kokë, ishte i pajisur me shqisa të fiksuara në kokë duke lehtësuar lëvizjen përpara, dhe ka shumë gjasa të na paraqiste trurin e parë primitiv.

----------


## miushi

Formimi i jetës: I pari që lëvizi

Kur ne sjellim ndërmend kafshët, kemi parasysh lëvizjen. Në mënyrë të paparamendueshme, baleti i gjithfarë dhe i hijshëm i kafshës mund të ketë nisur me knidarianët (lat. fam. Cnidaria), një grup që përfshin koralet, fillikatet e detit, pendat e detit dhe kandilët e detit. Të gjithë këto kafshë, me ndonjë përjashtim të vogël, kanë nerva dhe muskuj. Meqënëse knidarianët janë kafshët më të thjeshta që zotërojnë këtë kompleksitet atëherë ka shumë të ngjarë që stërgjyshërit e tyre të drejtpërdrejtë duhet të kenë qenë kafshët e para ndonjëherë që kanë lidhur fuqinë e nervave dhe muskujve së bashku, duke i lejuar ata të lëviznin dhe të shfaqnin një mënyrë të sjelluri që të binte ndër sy.

Knidarianët janë kafshët e para me një trup të vërtetë me një formë dhe kallëp të përcaktuar. Pjesa më e madhe e tyre përmbajnë këmbënofuj me qeliza thumbuese të përdorura për të kapur preun. Thumbimi i knidarianëve vjen nga fuzhnja të imëta, shpesh helmuese të quajtura nematoçiste. Të shkrehura nga prekja apo disa lloj kimikalesh, nematoçistet shtiejnë si vetëtimë qelizat thumbuese.


Kandil deti
Biologu Jack Costello (Xhek Kostelo) i Providence College (Kolegji i Largpamjes) në SHBA ka shpenzuar vite duke studiuar kandilin e detit. Ai ka gjetur se pavarësisht nga fakti se kandilët e detit lëvizin pothuajse vazhdimisht, ata nuk duken të shkojnë gjëkundi. Kandilët e detit harxhojnë një sasi të pamasë energjie duke krijuar vetëm rrahje. Pastaj, përse duhet të notonin tërë kohës?

Costello pyeste gjithashtu veten se përse këto krijesa zotërojnë një formë që duket kaq joefikase për të notuar. "Ajo formë disku të rrumbullakët është ndoshta më tepër joefikase për të ecur përpara nga se ç'mund ta marrim me mend."

Pastaj atij i erdhi ndër mend -- mos ndoshta ka të bëjë më tepër me rrahje se me forcë të thjeshtë shtytëse. Duke shtuar rruaza të imëta pluskuese që nuk shkaktonin ndonjë dëm në një akuarium kandilësh të rinj deti, Costello gjurmoi dhe videoregjistroi mostrën rrjedhëse të ujit përqark këtyre kafshëve që kryenin rrahje. Ai zbuloi se rrjedha e krijuar në të vërtetë i tërhiqte të gjitha rruazat drejt e për në sipërfaqet kapëse dhe gojë. "Ky trup të cilin ne e mendojmë si të keq apo joefikas për të ecur përparara është, në të vërtetë, tepër efikas për të krijuar rrjedhën që i lejon këto kafshë të ushqehen."

----------


## Force-Intruder

> e Darwin'it (shqip. Darvinit)....Marc Kirschner (shqip. Mark Kirshner)....malet Inyo (Inyo Mountains) në California (Kalifornia) Universitetin e Kalifornisë, Bërkli (University of California, Berkeley)...ack Costello (Xhek Kostelo) i Providence College (Kolegji i Largpamjes)....


Rrofsh...




> Shtrëngesa e ndryshesës...


 :kryqezohen: 

Shume e qarte!

Sugjeroj ndryshimin e titullit te temes ne "Apologjia e Darvinit"

----------

